# How much food should I be feeding my baby?



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm wanting to feed her approx 4x/day. She weighs about 1.5 - 2 lbs at 8 weeks. I'm feeding her moistened dry food for now. Could someone tell me how much I should be measuring out and expect her to be eating at each serving? I've been kinda letting her graze throughout the day but I would rather it be more organized - so her poopie schedule would be more organized :wink: . She eats really well but I'm not sure if she would keep eating or if she would stop eating when she was full. Detailed advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe start out with a couple of tablespoons of the moistened food, but at her age you should always have food available for her to keep her from getting hypoglycemic.


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Very good to know Ms_P. I will just have food available for her 24/7 because she seems to go to her food bowl quite often. She may know something that I do not at this point :wink: . Do you know what the approx age is that I can get her on a regular feeding schedule? Thanks so much!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think after 12 weeks you should be able to feed her 3 times a day and then at 6 months start feeding her twice a day.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I started feeding Rylie 3 times a day, because she weighed 1.5lbs at 9 weeks. How much to feed depends on what kind of food you are feeding. For instance, I feed Innova Puppy, and right now for Rylie's weight and age I give .4 cups a day... but I break it up into 3 portions.

I think that at 6 months you can start feeding twice a day. Madison (my 9 month old) eats twice a day.


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the info! I just want my Abby to be trained to eat as an adult dog like my schnauzer is...I know they are diff breeds but I trained my schnauzer when she was about 6 mo to eat as specific times of the day - now I can leave the food down all the time and those are the only times that she'll eat...I don't ever want to have to pick up the food unless I see an excessive weight gain my dogs. Anyway...thanks again!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

My vet told me to leave food all day for him since he's a baby but after he gets operated we needed to give him food only when we eat.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

cant realy help you on the schedual part, my dogs have always been free feeders...
however if your schedualling youll want to check the bag for its suggestion of amount then divide that maount into the amount of feedings your going to give...
rember the bag gives you a general idea so give her that much to start, if on day 2 shes eating everything at every meal give her a little extra....however if shes leaving some cut back a little so your not wasting food...


----------

